# December 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2020)

Congratulations to @Bryan Pereira for "Elephants in Monochrome"


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 12, 2020)

congratulations of a fabulous photo........


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2020)

Great shot, well done.....


----------



## primefactor123 (Jan 12, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## enezdez (Jan 12, 2020)

@Bryan Pereira Congratulations, Well Done!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2020)

Ah, that has some excellent tonal range.


----------



## waday (Jan 12, 2020)

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 12, 2020)

Congrats!  Wonderful shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 12, 2020)

Beautiful shot and incredible subject.


----------



## PJM (Jan 13, 2020)

Congratulations. 'Tis a great photo.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 13, 2020)

Congrats on the win and an excellent image.


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## primefactor123 (Jan 14, 2020)

@Bryan Pereira No problem!


----------



## otherprof (Jan 14, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Bryan Pereira for "Elephants in Monochrome"


Congratulations! Great image!


----------

